# Wholesale flat back Swarovski rhinestones?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

We are based in Southern California. 

Does anyone know where we can get wholesale flat back Swarovski rhinestones? We really want to eliminate the middlemen. 

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Unless you are prepared to buy many MANY gross of each of the colors...forget it. Plus you have to deal with import issues. The middleman helps me when buying 1000 or so gross and I just pass the cost on.I don't want a ton of money sitting on the shelf waiting for an order of a particular color...but just my opinionl


----------



## yeselina (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, it's easy to buy on international trading platform. where the price is much low, 
Because the price of goods is much lower in some developing countres !


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

yeselina said:


> Hi, it's easy to buy on international trading platform. where the price is much low,
> Because the price of goods is much lower in some developing countres !


What about import fees, the wait, and having to buy HUGE amounts of stones?


----------



## yeselina (Aug 10, 2011)

The import fees is depend on your seller address , the quantity that you want to import and the mode of transportation you choosed, Usually sea shipping will be cheaper and the air is more expensive, but the air is much faster, it usually take 3-7 to ship to the buyer. I LIKE THIS WAY!


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

We need around 3,000 rhinestones for each one of our products if that helps.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

3,000 individual rhinestones. 20 gross works just fine.


----------



## kidcrazed (Dec 24, 2010)

You can buy wholesale directly from swarovski but their minimum was $10,000 last time I checked.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you only want 20 gross, buying from someone here in the states is your best way to go. 20 gross is not a lot of stones. 20 gross is only 2880 stones. A gross is 144 stones. 144x20=2880. You said you needed 3000 per product. Did you mean 200 gross?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

How many times do I have to say it. 3,000 INDIVIDUAL SINGLE RHINESTONES or ABOUT 20 gross for ONE PRODUCT. Just one! I'll be making dozens and dozens of products tho.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> How many times do I have to say it. 3,000 INDIVIDUAL SINGLE RHINESTONES or ABOUT 20 gross for ONE PRODUCT. Just one! I'll be making dozens and dozens of products tho.


I GOT THAT!!! Did you not understand what I was saying? IF you figure 20 gross per product, you will be short. Your first order of business is to check into import fees, rules, etc. Then decide if you want to go that route or order from a middle man. End of advice.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just found a local Santa Ana supplier.


----------

